# need for help to identifying name of this machine



## Ebi (Jun 5, 2017)

in 2:25 of below video there is a machine that i looking for its name, does enyone know what the name of this tool is? it is very similar to a Router but it is not a router i believe 





sorry about poor English this is not my first language


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

Festool domino df500


----------



## DS (Oct 10, 2011)

Yup, says "Domino" right on top of the tool too…


----------

